# Medical Expenses Deduction Question



## A Voice of Reason (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi

Probably a rather simple question but just something I want to clear up for my understanding. I receive benefits through work where for instance 80% of my dental is covered. This year I had the distinct pleasure of a root canal. Is the 20% portion of the procedure that was *not* covered by my work dental plan eligible as a medical deduction? Thanks for any insight in advance.


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes, the portion you ended up paying is eligible as a medical expense deduction. Your proof would be the statement you received from your benefit company.


----------



## A Voice of Reason (Feb 23, 2011)

*Thanks!!*

Thanks for information... I have only recently started do my own taxes and appreciate the help.


----------



## Rob79 (Feb 16, 2011)

stardancer said:


> Yes, the portion you ended up paying is eligible as a medical expense deduction. Your proof would be the statement you received from your benefit company.




The import part to claiming Medical expenses is that you need to exceed 3% of your gross income in medical expenses before there is any tax deduction. Most people who have plans do not have this much unless they either have a low coverage plan or some expensive uncovered medical expenses in the year. Also you can claim and 12 month period ending ion that year.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Rob79 said:


> The import part to claiming Medical expenses is that you need to exceed 3% of your gross income in medical expenses before there is any tax deduction. Most people who have plans do not have this much unless they either have a low coverage plan or some expensive uncovered medical expenses in the year. Also you can claim and 12 month period ending ion that year.


Exactly. So the real answer to your question is that the 20% you pay is elegible for the credit, but because you have an employer and actually earn some income, it is unlikely you will benefit from it. The government givith and the government taketh away. 

Check it out anyway.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

A Voice of Reason said:


> This year I had the distinct pleasure of a root canal.


It was painless I hope! 

You will also likely have the pleasure of needing a crown because after a root canal, a tooth becomes brittle, so the crown is needed to prevent the tooth from breaking or something like that. There is a dentist on the forum and a dental advise thread under 'general discussions' if you would like to ask.

That will be a big expense also, so be prepared.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## A Voice of Reason (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the advice. You have helped further the education of this tax newbie.


----------



## Rico (Jan 27, 2011)

Rob79 said:


> The import part to claiming Medical expenses is that you need to exceed 3% of your gross income in medical expenses before there is any tax deduction. Most people who have plans do not have this much unless they either have a low coverage plan or some expensive uncovered medical expenses in the year. Also you can claim and 12 month period ending ion that year.


Also, if you have a spouse you can claim medical expenses for the household on one return and you can use the person with the lowest income to help get over the 3%.


----------



## mutzy (Jul 26, 2010)

*Sorry to hijack thread*

but I don't Know how to post.
Father is 88, purchased a rascal ( mobile vehicle)
Would it be tax deductible


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

mutzy said:


> but I don't Know how to post.
> Father is 88, purchased a rascal ( mobile vehicle)
> Would it be tax deductible


What is a rascal (mobile vehicle)? Is it a scooter that an immobile person can ride on to get around town? Does he have a prescription for it? In what province is he?


----------



## mutzy (Jul 26, 2010)

*immobile personal scooter*

Ontario, No prescription but I believe one can be provided.
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

If he is in Ontario and ADP paid part, then only the non-ADP part is eligible as a medical expense. If he paid the whole thing, then he needs a prescription and possibly an assessment. I know, when my mother was looking at walkers, the occupational therapist assessed her. She failed the test (was in too good shape), so ADP wouldn't pay any part.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

If he is in Ontario and didn't get ADP, it is not a valid medical expense, because he has no script. Right?


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

MoneyGal said:


> If he is in Ontario and didn't get ADP, it is not a valid medical expense, because he has no script. Right?


He won't have a script from an occupational therapist, but he can get one from his doctor, if he can convince the doctor that he needs the item.

With my mother, although her balance is good, her numb leg gives out periodically. When the time comes, I will get a script from the doctor, if she doesn't pass the assessment again. It just means she will pay the full price.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

SD: I have a different assistive device, which requires a script. My understanding is that if you get a script, ADP will pay (the portion that they pay). If you do not have a script, ADP will not pay - as in, the script and ADP are inextricably intertwined. 

However, my disability is not something that can be managed by anyone other than an MD, so ... it may be different in my case, because there's no way I can get what I need without a script. There's no "Oh, I will just pay full price" -- the doctors control access, and they process the scripts through ADP.


----------



## mutzy (Jul 26, 2010)

Phoned ADP; Said he was not eligible for funding as was purchased out of Prov.
Getting his Doctor to write a prescription will not be a problem as he can hardly
walk. (uses walker and cane)


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

If that is the case, he should probably be applying for the disability tax credit as well.


----------



## pablito (Apr 3, 2009)

Rob79 said:


> The import part to claiming Medical expenses is that you need to exceed 3% of your gross income in medical expenses before there is any tax deduction. Most people who have plans do not have this much unless they either have a low coverage plan or some expensive uncovered medical expenses in the year. Also you can claim and 12 month period ending ion that year.





Rico said:


> Also, if you have a spouse you can claim medical expenses for the household on one return and you can use the person with the lowest income to help get over the 3%.


I was aware of the 3%, but not about the "any 12 month period".

So does that mean that for the 2010 tax year, I can should claim the most expensive 12 month period which started in 2009 during which I was out of work and we were paying most of our own medical expenses? Actually, during this time we were paying for private insurance... so I assume that counts?


----------



## Rob79 (Feb 16, 2011)

pablito said:


> I was aware of the 3%, but not about the "any 12 month period".
> 
> So does that mean that for the 2010 tax year, I can should claim the most expensive 12 month period which started in 2009 during which I was out of work and we were paying most of our own medical expenses? Actually, during this time we were paying for private insurance... so I assume that counts?


Yes that is exactly what it means, I have done it in the past and I have used April to April. Hope this helps!


During which period must the medical expenses be paid to be eligible? You can claim medical expenses paid in any 12-month period ending in 2010 and not claimed in 2009. Generally, you can claim all amounts paid, even if they were not paid in Canada.


----------



## pablito (Apr 3, 2009)

And the entire family's medical expenses should be claimed by the spouse with the lowest income for the 2010 year? Gross or net? Yes, there were some RRSP contribs and other deductions for the year.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

Snowbirds, Premiums for out of Country insurance are deductible.


----------



## Rob79 (Feb 16, 2011)

pablito said:


> And the entire family's medical expenses should be claimed by the spouse with the lowest income for the 2010 year? Gross or net? Yes, there were some RRSP contribs and other deductions for the year.
> 
> Thanks for the help!



It is net as shown below


Medical expenses for the taxpayer, the taxpayer's spouse or common-law partner, and dependent children under 18 are claimed on line 330 of the federal tax return. Only expenses in excess of the lesser of $2,011 (federal, for 2009 - $1,962 for 2008) or 3% of net income can be claimed. The lowest tax rate is applied to the medical expenses to determine the amount of the tax credit.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

You can also use any consequetive 12 month period within the tax year. It does not have to be the beginning/end of the year. This may help if you have alot of expenses in the end of one year, and the beginning of the next.


----------



## cardhu (May 26, 2009)

pablito said:


> So does that mean that for the 2010 tax year, I can should claim the most expensive 12 month period which started in 2009 during which I was out of work and we were paying most of our own medical expenses? Actually, during this time we were paying for private insurance... so I assume that counts?


The only caveat being that you can’t claim the same expense twice ... if your expenses were high in 2009, and your income low, then that is when it would have made the most sense to claim those expenses ... if you did that, then you can’t claim them again ... and if you didn’t, then you may be better served by submitting a request for reassessment for your 2009 taxes, rather than including those expenses on your 2010 taxes. 

Yes, health insurance premiums paid during that period would be included. 



pablito said:


> And the entire family's medical expenses should be claimed by the spouse with the lowest income for the 2010 year? Gross or net?


Net, as Rob indicated ... specifically, the income indicated on line 236 of your tax return.


----------

